# Rate the movie you watched



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Guys, as the topic suggests, rate the movies (good ones) which you watched. 

Me:

Munnabhai MBBS: 8.65/10

Lagey Raho Munnabhai: 15/10

TaRaRumPum: 20/10


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 8, 2007)

Spiderman 3 -> 6/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Spiderman 3 -> 6/10


Why 6/10 for SP 3?


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 8, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Lagey Raho Munnabhai: 15/10


 Why 15/10 for Lagey Raho Munnabhai?




			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> TaRaRumPum: 20/10


 Why 20/10 for TaRaRumPum?

BTW:

Next - 7/10
Ghostrider - 6.5/10
Borat - 5/10 (starting 9.5/10 & ending 7/10 & middle total crap)
The Good Shephard - 7/10 (movie pace too slow, sum1 described it as 'WATCHING GRASS GROW', otherwise good story & excellent acting)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

Vinoda Yatra -5/10 -if anyone care to know wht it is 
Unnale Unnale-4.007/10
Namastey London-5/10


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Vinoda Yatra -5/10 -if anyone care to know wht it is



ya what is it?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 8, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Why 6/10 for SP 3?



So what should i give?

10/10?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> So what should i give?
> 
> 10/10?



Nothing 



> Why 15/10 for Lagey Raho Munnabhai?



Because it is very good. (Gandhiji).



> Why 20/10 for TaRaRumPum?



It was very cool. I saw it yesterday(7 June 2007) only in AdLabs, Chinchwad, Pune, Maharashtra, India 411033 from 15:30:00 to 18:30:01


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> ya what is it?


Malayalam Movie


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sp3 - 8/10
Tara Rum Pum - 9.5/10
Ghost rider - 6/10
namaste London - 7.5/10
Big Brother - 2/10


----------



## prinz (Jun 8, 2007)

Spider-Man 3 - 7.5/10
Ghost Rider - 4/10
Tara Rum Pum - 6.7/10
Vinoda Yatra - 6.5/10
Big B - 6/10
Challenge - 3.5/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 8, 2007)

Life in a *Metro* : 10/10.  (Really good movie, Choto Cheeta suggested me this movie and I really like my descision to watch this movie in theatre. Amazing movie, Thanks Saurav Bhai. )

Tara Ram Pam : 9/10. Just for stories sake. Story was good but acting terrible.

Lizzy McGuire Movie : 100/10. Saw it at last. Amazing movie. I wish there would be more.(But there won't be. Lizzy McGuire movie was last in Lizzy McGuire storyline.)

Agent Bank Cody : 6.9/10 . That too for just the Hilary Duff.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 8, 2007)

Tara Rum Pum:  3/10
Water:  9/10
Life in metro:  6.5/10

300:  300/10 outstanding


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 8, 2007)

some  movies i forgot to mention.

shootout at lokhandwala-9/10
 Life in a *Metro-4/10*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 8, 2007)

From the movies i recently watched ,

Life in a metro- 7/10.
Bheja Fry- 8/10
Cheeni Kum- 7/10
Shaka Laka Boom Boom- 2/10
Good Boy Bad Boy- 4/10
Ek Chaalis ki last local- 3/10
Night at the museum- 9/10
Thank you for smoking- 8/10
50 first dates- 8/10
The pursuit of happyness- 9/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

Seems like shootout at lokhadwala is very good. ^^ you have rated it 9/10.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 8, 2007)

she 's the man - 8/10
beerfest - 7/10
deja vu- 8/10
troy - 8/10
cars -  9 /10
khosla ka ghosla - 9/10
the longest yard - 8/10
blades of glory- 8/10
naked weapon- 9/10
american desi-7/10
american blend - 8/10
mixed doubles-8/10


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ I have never cared about post count and for your information posts in chit chat section do not count.
lol.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=461414&postcount=2


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 8, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^ I have never cared about post count and for your information posts in chit chat section do not count.
> lol.


What???


----------



## lywyre (Jun 8, 2007)

Spiderman 3 - 4/10
300 - 6/10 
Pursuit of happiness - Full marks

300 - nice graphics and picturisation. Yet, felt the script was specifically chosen which has commercial value when graphically presented (this movie was already made decades ago - The 300 spartans, I guess. Correct me if I am wrong.)
Spiderman  - for the little effort on story line and graphics. i had to cut off for the rest of the sloppy story, character and (absence of) logic 
Pursuit of happiness - Enough said. A simple and feel good movie. Love to see more of such movies.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 8, 2007)

Watched 25th Hour - 7/10

All 7points to Edward Norton's acting... 

Watching Friends - 9th Season  - 11/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2007)

POC : AWE                    6/10
Fight Club(Hollywood)      11/10 (best movie ever made)


----------



## blueshift (Jun 9, 2007)

Lokhandwala cmplx : 8/10


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Vinoda Yatra -5/10 -if anyone care to know wht it is


Why?, i will give 9/10
Munnabhai 1&2 7/10


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

^Dileep dont look like a MCA student


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

Eragon - 7.5/10


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 9, 2007)

Mr. Bean's Holiday - 9/10 cool movie
lokhandwala - 7/10


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2007)

over the hedge 7.5/10 (great animation)


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jun 9, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> Mr. Bean's Holiday - 9/10 cool movie
> lokhandwala - 7/10



But I asked for Mr. Beans Holiday it's not yet out pirated...


----------



## karmanya (Jun 9, 2007)

forgive me but i find any person who calls tararumpum good oin serious need of some high voltage shock therapy.
300 was ok at best- quite unrealistic
eragon was a huge let down


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 9, 2007)

wat  Mrs bean's holiday has been released much time before. i dont abt pirated one though


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 9, 2007)

Shootout at Lokhandwala-8/10
Sanjay Dutt was awesome in it.


----------



## HaroonR (Jun 9, 2007)

*Shrek 3 (95/100)*




> It was nice
> It was better
> It was Hilarious
> It was just too much Hilarious than its Prequels...........


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 9, 2007)

HaroonR said:
			
		

> *Shrek 3 (95/100)*


????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 9, 2007)

lokhandwala = 8/10

P.O.C 3 = 7/10

FOOL N FINAL = 4/10

SPIDERMAN 3 = 8/10

CHEENI KUM = 5/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 9, 2007)

Shootout 7/10


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 10, 2007)

Premonition - 0/10 (good concept made into a falooda)

XXX2 - 6/10 (if action-comedy is what u want, without any regard to the plot, u got it)

SOAL - 6/10 (its named shootout, but they kill the gangsters by 1>breaking TVs on their heads, or 2> stabbing them with a knife in 'SAVING PRIVATE RYAN' style, or 3> slamming their neck against sharp objects)

Beerfest - 9/10 (WOW!!! laugh till you drop. i wish there were more movies like this.)

300 - 8/10 (this really happened)


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 11, 2007)

Little Manhattan - 9.5/10  cutest romantic movie..

****MUST WATCH****


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 11, 2007)

Ghostrider - 9/10


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 11, 2007)

Ghostrider  - 7/10
Deja Vu - 7/10
The Illusionist - 9/10
Namaste London - 6/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2007)

Just keep continuing this thread as that "Rate the avatar" one. Two more ratings here:

Honeymooon Travels Pvt. Ltd: 8/10 (Tooooooo comedy)

Phir Hera Pheri: 15/10 (One shot of this film will make you laugh continously.)


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 12, 2007)

The Pianist (10/10) ..ultimate movie..made me senti..bas**rd Hitler..

Cheeni Kum (8/10) a very sweet sugar free romance


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 12, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Phir Hera Pheri: 15/10 (One shot of this film will make you laugh continously.)



i dont agree...if this is 15/10 then hera pheri is 30/10

phir hera pheri is 8/10 & hera pheri is 10/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> i dont agree...if this is 15/10 then hera pheri is 30/10
> 
> phir hera pheri is 8/10 & hera pheri is 10/10


Man Phir Hera Pheri is a continued part of Hera Pheri so Phir Hera Pheri = 15/10 and Hera Pheri = 14/10.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 13, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> i dont agree...if this is 15/10 then hera pheri is 30/10
> 
> phir hera pheri is 8/10 & hera pheri is 10/10



but did u know that hera pheri is a COMPLETE rip-off of an early 1990s Tamil film?? i have watched the original atleast ~4 times, but the hindi version not even once completely.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 14, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> but did u know that hera pheri is a COMPLETE rip-off of an early 1990s Tamil film?? i have watched the original atleast ~4 times, but the hindi version not even once completely.



i didnt know that ....but hera pheri is much better than phir hera pheri


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 14, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> but did u know that hera pheri is a COMPLETE rip-off of an early 1990s Tamil film?? i have watched the original atleast ~4 times, but the hindi version not even once completely.


Are you from TN or you know Tamil?


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 14, 2007)

yup Hera Pheri much better than Phir Hera Pheri... 

Originals are Original 

@pannaguma :- it doesnt matter if any movie is a rip off unless the rip is awesome   Even Oscar Nominated DEPARTED was COMPLETE ripoff of some movie (sorry,dont remember the name,guess Internal Affairs)  but still it was awesome...

if u havent u should checkout HERAPHERI at one stretch


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Are you from TN or you know Tamil?


 my answer is yes to both the questions. But I have never LIVED in TN.


@Dipen01 - i mentioned that its a rip because many people appreciate Hera Pheri, so atleast they should know its origin.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 14, 2007)

Anwar: 3/10


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 14, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> my answer is yes to both the questions. But I have never LIVED in TN.
> 
> 
> @Dipen01 - i mentioned that its a rip because many people appreciate Hera Pheri, so atleast they should know its origin.


One more tamilian found. I am also Tamil. I was born in Pune and brought up in Pune. Never went to TN.


----------



## medigit (Jun 14, 2007)

The Truman Show.. 9/10.. must watch for all ages...


----------



## eggman (Jun 14, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> yup Hera Pheri much better than Phir Hera Pheri...
> 
> Originals are Original
> 
> ...


There's a difference between ripoff and inspiration/remake. Departed was not a ripoff. It broght the copyright from Infernal Affairs and then remade it. While 'most' bollywood films don't.And thats why they are called 'ripoff'. They don't buy right or even acccept the fact that it was a copy.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 14, 2007)

*

Ocean's 13 - 7.6/10

Shooter - 7.4/10

Prestige - 9/10

Running Scared- 6/10

Next- 6/10

Edward Scissorhands -9/10

Pirates part 3 - 7.5/10

Shrek 3 - 5/10*


----------



## chicha (Jun 14, 2007)

The godfather 1,2,3:-         9/10
Rocky 1,2,3           :-         9.5/10, 9/10
Matrix 1,2,3           :-         10/10, 8/10, 9.5/10 
pirates of the c 1,2,3:-       10/10, 8/10 ,9.7/10
LOTR                    :          10/10 , 9/10 10/10
Die hard 1,2,3         :         9/10 , 10/10 ,11/10 looks like 15/10
49MM                   :          8/10

More to come.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 14, 2007)

The pursuit of happyness: 9/10
Blood Diamond: 8/10


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> One more tamilian found. I am also Tamil. I was born in Pune and brought up in Pune. Never went to TN.



Cool. but i was born in TN, and visited atleast ~15 times. But last time was 30 months ago. HECK it was also the last time I went outside Mumbai !!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 15, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> There's a difference between ripoff and inspiration/remake. Departed was not a ripoff. It broght the copyright from Infernal Affairs and then remade it. While 'most' bollywood films don't.And thats why they are called 'ripoff'. They don't buy right or even acccept the fact that it was a copy.



Well u can use any "word" as long as u get my point  am not here to fight between ripoff and inspiration... whatever suits u...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

Good Boy Bad Boy - 7/10.

Going Pirates of the Carribean this afternoon. Will post about it in afternoon.


----------



## medigit (Jun 15, 2007)

departed...9.5/10


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 15, 2007)

The Prestige 8/10
The Departed 6/10
Bridge to teribithia 9/10 (Pretty emotional though )
Shooter (9/10) cool...


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 15, 2007)

Here is my list
1. Spiderman 3- 9/10
2. The Da Vinci Code - 10/10
3. The Exorcist (1979) -10/10
4. Kabhi Alvida Na kehna (to give u idea of comparison with movies mentioned above ) - 0/10(if -ve is possible -20/10)


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 15, 2007)

I used to watch a lot of movies when I was in Chennai. Now it has reduced. I rate the movies that I see in my blog here:  Movie Reviews. 

Tonight planning to see Black Snake Moan and/or Metro. And tomorrow Sivaji (Tamil). For once I was thinking if this place is Dubai or Chennai with _thalaivar_ posters all over!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 15, 2007)

The Departed 6/10
Bridge to teribithia 9/10
-----------------

I will rate the ratings in reverse of the above


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 15, 2007)

Fantastic 4 and the rise of the silver surfer = 6/10


----------



## eggman (Jun 16, 2007)

Just Saw* Shawshank Redemption * ::>>  9.5/10   (amazing film)


----------



## Pathik (Jun 16, 2007)

Fantastic Four and rise of the silver surfer.
Good movie.. Go see it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2007)

just saw shivaji, one word AMAZING!, i would give 999999999/10.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 17, 2007)

^^^^^
Is it that good..!!

read some reviews...i guess its total crap...anyways havent seen it so my comment doesnt matter


----------



## ashnik (Jun 18, 2007)

Ocean's 13
4/5
GO watch it , only if u had understood O's 11 and O's 13, very well..and at the first go.
This series is only enjoyable if u can spot what's going on the screen.
Don't take a friend, esp. GF, with u who have'nt seen 11 n 12..u will end up in explaing the plot...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

Fantastic Four.. Just watched this morning at home (I love torrents ).
Amazing movie... Special effects are very good, better then those of spiderman. We also get to see Gal-Hack-Toss D). I dont want to post any spoiler. But its a good watch if you want to know how Silver Spoon errr I mean Silver Surfer became a goodie - goody. But as always what happened in movie never ever happened in comics. So any fantastic four reader might find this story far from comics continuity

Rating 8/10. (Cause I am a Marvel fan.)


----------



## karmanya (Jun 19, 2007)

even ocean's 11 which is undeniably the best heist movie ever is a remake.
I didnt like the third one that much. it was nice but a little predictable. The first and the second. especially the second just blew me away.
Pirates was a let down. Too corny, too lame, too predictable etc etc. BTW warning spoiler:wth, calypso is a god and all she does to destroy the pirates so called "enemies" is to create a whirlpool?
fantastic four was ok. give it about a 3.5/5, way to predictable, but some bits were cool
SP3 i havent seen
And guys, please Phir Hera Pheri sucked big time. i couldn't help but think how lame it is. ooh, the fool the goondas by pretending to need to pee if you have to be lame why not be originally lame. predictably lame just reaches a new level of suck


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 19, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Just Saw* Shawshank Redemption * ::>>  9.5/10   (amazing film)



Its 10/10 material


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 19, 2007)

how all u can say fantastic 4 part 2 was a good movie .

climax was just a **** .

they could have continue this in third part .

silver surfer needs atleast 2 parts .

so the movies is ok with rating :-6/10

wasted my money In multiplex ,torrents are best for this type of movies


----------



## eggman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Its 10/10 material



Right.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 20, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Its 10/10 material



thats correct!!!!!!


----------



## dikudik (Jun 21, 2007)

Jhoom Bara Bar Jhoom  -10/10

Worst movie of the yash raj banner till date.........


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

Just watched Rang De Basanti.. This time whole movie in a single Sit.
Its the most funny movie I ever seen. Yes most funny... 
Here is my take :
Bachche Sharaab pee rahe hai,

building se kood rahe hai,

cigarette phook rahe hai,

baap ko goli maar rahe hai,

foreigner sabko marvaa kar chali gayi,

DJ 5 saal se University mein pada hai,

uski maa keh rahi hai kamine kamaa kar kab laayega,

aur Director kehta hai "GENERATION AWAKENING ".......

Rating 3/10.


----------



## satyamy (Jun 21, 2007)

Munnabhai MBBS: 10/10

Border 10/10



			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> TaRaRumPum: 20/10


 Strange


----------



## hailgautam (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently saw Ocean's 13, not as good as the prvious 2 installments, i will put 12 as best 10/10, 10 @ 8/10 and 13@ 7/10.


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 21, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Just watched Rang De Basanti.. This time whole movie in a single Sit.
> Its the most funny movie I ever seen. Yes most funny...
> Here is my take :
> Bachche Sharaab pee rahe hai,
> ...



LOL


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 21, 2007)

Superman Returns 10/10


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 22, 2007)

Disney's CARs
9/10. Amazing movie. Lots of deep thoughts in a children movie...
Even a good watch for adults...


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 22, 2007)

How is Jhoom Barabar Jhoom?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 22, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> How is Jhoom Barabar Jhoom?


 a review thread is running somewhere in da forum  already

Saw Revolution OS for the third time! neat


> REVOLUTION OS tells the inside story of the hackers who rebelled against the proprietary software model and Microsoft to create GNU/Linux and the Open Source movement.  On June 1, 2001, Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer said "Linux is a cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches."
> Microsoft fears GNU/Linux, and rightly so. GNU/Linux and the Open Source & Free Software movements arguably represent the greatest threat to Microsoft's way of life. Shot in cinemascope on 35mm film in Silicon Valley, REVOLUTION OS tracks down the key movers and shakers behind Linux, and finds out how and why Linux became such a potent threat.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys, why you all stopped posting here ? well since i last posted, i have watched only 2 movies. They are as follows:

rating for Bhool Bhoolaiya 300000/10.  It was very^n where n=infinity times good. 

This story justifies that there are no bhoots in this world. Thats the abstract meaning of the movie.

and second-

rating for Taare Zameen par 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10 

This one was also very^n times good. The story is about a dyslexic child who is ill treated by classmates, teachers and then he wins 1st prize in a drawing competition due to the extra effort of Aamir Khan (Art Teacher). Must see it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Hey guys, why you all stopped posting here ? well since i last posted, i have watched only 2 movies. They are as follows:
> 
> rating for Bhool Bhoolaiya 300000/10.  It was very^n where n=infinity times good.
> 
> ...


somethings gone bad with your buffer overflow protection ??? 

Bhool Bhoolaiya was below avg, first part hopeless comedy second is typical one (Too much exaggerated show).

There are other better movies to see on same subject.

+1 for TZP


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> somethings gone bad with your buffer overflow protection ???
> 
> Bhool Bhoolaiya was below avg, first part hopeless comedy second is typical one (Too much exaggerated show).
> 
> ...


no nothings wrong. its the way i liked it.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 13, 2008)

the epic movie  -10/10   (never see it)


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 13, 2008)

napster007 said:


> the epic movie  -10/10   (never see it)


is 'the epic movie' a movie's name ?

and if its 10/10 why shouldn't it be seen ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> is 'the epic movie' a movie's name ?
> 
> and if its 10/10 why shouldn't it be seen ?


Those are
10(binary)/10(decimal)


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

T159 said:


> Those are
> 10(binary)/10(decimal)


----------

